# The Enemy Next Door



## heartoflesh (Sep 28, 2005)

I just read Tim Challies' latest entry.

I have to admit I feel a bit convicted after reading it. I've recently been telling my two girls (4 and 6) that I don't like them playing with a certain two other girls in our neighborhood, also sisters. These girls are bossy, disrespectful, and watch TV shows we don't approve of. One day last month they invited my girls over to watch a "Barbie" movie, and as it turned out they watched Scooby Doo (the adult movie version). It was a purposeful deception, and yes, my kids were just as deceptive. My youngest is now afraid of monsters!

Still, I know that isolation and separation is not the key to success here, as Challies' article illustrates. How will those other girls ever know about Jesus and the gospel if no one ever tells them about it. Maybe I'll have to rethink this one.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

When me and brother were under twelve, we used to get in knockout, dragout slugfests with the other guys in the neighborhood... Be thankful you have little girls. And the biggest problem is someone watching Scooby-Doo. What's there to really complain about? All kids are annoying and a pain in the butt to varying degrees -- Christian kids included.

How does that jingle the girls say go?


> Frogs and snails and puppy dog tails, that's what little boys are made of. Sugar and spice, and everything nice, that's what little girls are made of.


----------



## heartoflesh (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> When me and brother were under twelve, we used to get in knockout, dragout slugfests with the other guys in the neighborhood... Be thankful you have little girls. And the biggest problem is someone watching Scooby-Doo. What's there to really complain about? All kids are annoying and a pain in the butt to varying degrees -- Christian kids included.



It wasn't so much Scooby Doo, although we would not have let them watch it ( I haven't seen it myself, but from what I've heard it's not your daddy's Scooby Doo--hey wait, that would be me!!!) but it more that they lied to us.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Nor was the recent Dukes of Hazard movie, my Dukes of Hazard when I was growing up.


----------



## heartoflesh (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Nor was the recent Dukes of Hazard movie, my Dukes of Hazard when I was growing up.



That's what I heard. I took Cooter's advice and didn't see it.


----------



## Saiph (Sep 28, 2005)

I have the same issue with my daughter watching Barbie at a friends house, or my Son watching Bionicle. It is too bad they are not old enough to see "Band Of Brothers" yet.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 28, 2005)

Rick, if those girls are going to hear the gospel it should not be done by your girls. They are in training. They are not ready to go out unto all the earth. I think you are right to shield them from bad behavior. 

Actually, this current situation has an upside. Now you have a perfectly legitmate reason not to allow them over there again under false pretenses. Now you can say, no, they are not allowed to because of this latest deception. You are clear to have the other girls over to your house where you can monitor and be a blessing to them.


----------

